# Is this Workforce stand any good?



## Ulairi (Jan 13, 2010)

Can pick one of these up, 2nd hand, for $125.

I want the stand to last a long time and give good service. I was looking at either the Park Tools PCS-10 ($135) or going the whole hog for the Feedback Sports Pro Elite ($219)

Is this Wrench Force stand any good (seems to retail for $175 - $199)?


----------



## Dad Man Walking (Sep 7, 2004)

I've not used one of those but by the looks of it here's my two cents...

1. The clamping mechanism looks very much like an old-school Park bench stand clamp I have. Super fast to use if you are always grabbing bike by the seatpost. Not as good for delicate adjustments to clamping pressure if you have to grab the bike somewhere else.

2. I'm not seeing a whole lot of height adjustment on that rig. For me that's on of the best part of the Ultimate (now Feedback) pro stand I have...I can hold the bike the seatpost, and still get the derailleurs and brakes up to to a comfortable working height.

3. The wider tripod base of the Ultimate/Feedback stand will be more forgiving of uneven surfaces. Probably not an issue in the garage or in a parking lot. Maybe a problem at a campsite or trailhead, or just outdoors when you want to hose off the bike.

4. I don't see how those bent leg pieces will fold up as neatly as tripod stand. The tripods are very easy to store when they are folded.

For the price you mention, why don't you look at one of the mid-range Feedback stands. My "pro" model has a slow-ish to operate clamp, but is otherwise the equal of the top-of-the-line model. If you don't need the super-fast clamping action, put the money into the other features (tripod base) and live with a very adjustable, albeit slightly slower-acting clamp.

That's my two cents. And when's the last time you saw the word "albeit" used in an MTBR post. Hell, that's worth an extra penny right there!


----------

